# alle ports blockiert



## Stephan Zesiger (23. August 2002)

Hi

Bin Newbi-bitte nicht draufhauen (onwohl verdient hätt ich's).

Mein problem: habe ein cablemodem und 2 Rechner dazwischen hängt eine Realtek Firewall. Beide Rechner sind online. Habe jetzt über die Konfiguration der Firewall versucht meine Ports zu öffnen. Vorallem Port 80. Habe jetzt die Ports scannen lassen und alle sind blocked. Was kann ich da wohl tuen? Habe Windows 2000 Server.

So dankbar für Hilfe.


----------



## JoelH (23. August 2002)

*hmm,*

die gebrauchsanweisung deiner Firewall lesen ? Die ist ja sicher dabei bei so einem Gerät oder wo ist dein Problem genau ?


----------



## Stephan Zesiger (23. August 2002)

Die ist leider ziemlich dürftig. Ist es wirklich nur ein Konfigurationsproblem bei der Firewall? Habe dort die entsprechenden Ports eingetragen. Email geht zum Beispiel. Kann aber localhost im Browser nicht aufrufen. Und der Scanner meldet alle ports als blocked...

Gibts nicht ein gutes tool, dass die Verwaltung der Ports übernehmen kann ?


----------



## JoelH (23. August 2002)

*hmm,*

in wie fern geht eMail aber der Mailport ist closed ? Wie überprüfst du das denn ?


----------



## Stephan Zesiger (23. August 2002)

überprüfen tu ichs mit dem prog portdetective. Email geht rein und raus. Absolut korrekt. Aber die ports 25 und 110 wurden als blocked gemeldet. Kann das sein ?


----------

